# Mario Kart Wii -Who Plans to Buy?



## McMurphy (Apr 22, 2008)

The Mario Kart franchise from Nintendo has been racing across generations of consoles since the Super Nintendo days.  The release of the newest installment, to be published onto the Nintendo Wii, is very soon approaching.  Who out there plans to pick the game up?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 22, 2008)

Soon approaching? I've played it round a friend's house two or three times.

It's fun, in a general MarioKart sort of way. The wheel you get is a fun addition, though not really neccessary.


----------



## McMurphy (Apr 22, 2008)

Rane Longfox said:


> Soon approaching? I've played it round a friend's house two or three times.
> 
> It's fun, in a general MarioKart sort of way. The wheel you get is a fun addition, though not really neccessary.


 

You are lucky, indeed.  The game will not be released in the United States until April 27th.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 23, 2008)

I just discovered you can play as your Mii, and mine makes the same noises as King Boo


----------

